# Ali Lohan... is this appropriate for a 13 year old?



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, she is 13!


----------



## luxotika (Jul 4, 2007)

I would say it is not very appropriate, but Dina is pretty good at whoring out her children, so I don't find it to be a very big deal! HAHA


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

no its not appropriate for her but its not shocking. There are some mothers who let their daughters wear that. Its sad but true.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

She reminds me so much of Lindsay! I hope she doesn't take after her too much!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 4, 2007)

My daughters will not be wearing something like that at that age thats for sure!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

wtf..lol thats wrong

her body is awkward in it.. i know shes 13 but hmm it looks strange


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 4, 2007)

..I dunno..I mean, compared to what?!?! ..who?!?!...In today's society anything and everything is possible when 13 year olds are concerned.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

wow apparently her puberty didnt start yet !


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jul 4, 2007)

hmm to me it dont think any of this, although the bottoms seem a bit to low for my liking and she doesnt have boobs yet so why wear something like that. looks weird


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

well, most girls in australia wear stuff like that in summer. Its not like the triangles need to be any bigger, she's got nothing to cover.

I think maybe the cut AND the leopard print are a bit much, but I don't think its too bad.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 4, 2007)

I think it's a little much for a 13 year old. A tankini or boy shorts would have been more appropriate and just as cute.

I saw this pic of Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher and Demi's 13 year-old daughter Tallulah. I also think this outfit is inappropriate for a young girl.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 4, 2007)

oh my word!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's a little much for a 13 year old. A tankini or boy shorts would have been more appropriate and just as cute.
I saw this pic of Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher and Demi's 13 year-old daughter Tallulah. I also think this outfit is inappropriate for a young girl.

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...05_468x760.jpg

Yes it is. They should swap dresses. Ashton looks like their pimp.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

not to mention her face..whats upppp..with it..haha

it's scaring me

although i totally have horrible faces like that on camera too..


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

i want her dress


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't have a problem with young teens wearing bikin's my 13 almost 14 year old sisters wear them in summer, and I know I wore them when I was that age.

I think it's the style of the bikini that may be innapropriate, it is rather skimpy and the pattern is a little old for her.

I do however think that Tallulah's outfit is innapropriate, it's far too old for her.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 4, 2007)

wow, that bikini is so small, it looks like you can tell that shes already getting brazillians......haha wow, i know bikinis are common and supposed to be skimpy, but this is worse than mine!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes it is. They should swap dresses. Ashton looks like their pimp. Hahaha.....Yeah.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

what makes it even more innapropriate is it's a tie bikini bottom..and you can see some of her vagina!! which looks hairless..so either she hasnt hit puberty yet which is very likely or she already waxes!! i wouldnt put it past 13 year old celebs.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's a little much for a 13 year old. A tankini or boy shorts would have been more appropriate and just as cute.
I saw this pic of Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher and Demi's 13 year-old daughter Tallulah. I also think this outfit is inappropriate for a young girl.

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/200...05_468x760.jpg

wow, i'd be scared to wear that myself!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2007)

well, I wore dresses kind of similar to that in my early and mid teens.. it was the 90s though, and super mini skirts were really fashionable.

I prolly looked like a ho too






Frankly I dont think that dress is appropriate for ANYONE, lol. TOO SHORT!

ohh.. as for waxing, most places in australia will refuse to wax bikini or brazilian if you're under 15 I think.

I just cant help thinking that lots of people are so completely over the top and silly about kids these days.. yes, they're growing up faster, yes, they do things that I wouldnt have done when I was a teen, but that's only SOME kids - I also remember that I started shaving when I was around 11 or 12! obviously my underarms and legs - mostly because girls at school laughed at you if you didnt, but also it made me feel like an adult.

I just think, you know, kids want to grow up fast, they want to be adults - you have to give them enough rope to let them do that, without letting em hang themselves or look like prostitutes. Obviously there is a duty of care


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah, this is completely inappropriate for a child.


----------



## han (Jul 4, 2007)

no i dont think its inappropriate, its beach wear if someone is all up in some ones crotch then thats there problem.. i go to the beach often and i have seen preteens wear the same type bikini but im not like OMG! besides she really has nothing to show


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 4, 2007)

pffft. what did you expect? Lindsay Lohan is her role model.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would say it is not very appropriate, but Dina is pretty good at whoring out her children, so I don't find it to be a very big deal! HAHA Ditto!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 4, 2007)

I dunno - working with kids, I just hate seeing them trying to look older than what they are. I'm not their parents so I have no right to tell them whats ok and what isnt.

But I dunno - it's a bit inappropriate from the cut and pattern. But I see little girls wear these and it's cute on them. I dunno why on Ali it looks a bit sluttacious. Haha.

And Demi's daughter. Wow. I love the whole look - but she's very young to be portraying a look like that. Ive been in guy forums and you know they talk about these pre-teens and the times they turn 18 to talk about doing them and all sorts. Pretty sick, but ye...


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 4, 2007)

*shudder* she has the same kind of body as her sister eeewwww...


----------



## Lia (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the bikini - only the leopard print that i hate. But that's because i live in a place where everyone wears tiny bikinis, since they're kids


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think it's inappropriate either. She's just at the beach having fun.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh my Ashton is hawt!!! But those girls dont need to be wearing anything like that. ANd im sure it will get worse.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 4, 2007)

I think it's the cut of the bikini, which makes it inappropriate; I agree with Benebaby, a tankini would have been better.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes it is. They should swap dresses. Ashton looks like their pimp. lmao...so true!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

i agree the pattern on ali's bikini isnt age appropriate and tallulah's dress was just wrong.


----------



## Nox (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what makes it even more innapropriate is it's a tie bikini bottom..and you can see some of her vagina!! which looks hairless..so either she hasnt hit puberty yet which is very likely or she already waxes!! i wouldnt put it past 13 year old celebs. Yes, I can see the side of her pudenda left uncovered... at that age of 13, that suggests to me that she is removing the hair purposefully. The cut should be way more generous for someone so young, leave that stuff for more mature ladies, there is nothing she needs to be showing anyone anyway.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 4, 2007)

i do NOT like it that i can see all of Tallulah's (demi's child) legs or that i can see a sliver of ali lohan's pubis. What the heck is wrong with their mothers? i wouldn't dress my daughters like nuns or anything a bikini is fine for a 13 year old. but not a string tie one nor leapord, and yes demi and daughter should have switched dresses for the hem is too short.


----------



## han (Jul 4, 2007)

lol. compared to the beach wear on south beach, her bathing suit it very conservative


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow apparently her puberty didnt start yet ! LOL! I think you might be right! I know I had a lot more curves than that when I was 13!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 4, 2007)

I just saw this pic today on another site. The whole family is warped


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 4, 2007)

That's pretty skimpy for her age! I would never let my thirteen years old daughter wear a two-piece!


----------



## babyangel (Jul 4, 2007)

Both young girls are definately not age appropriate. Their moms should know better.



Babyangel


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 4, 2007)

My daughter will not be wearing a suit that skimpy when she's 13, that's for sure!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 4, 2007)

well at the swim club i belong to I see young girls running around in these little bikinis so i guess my shock value has eased up. I dont think it's appropriate to wear a tiny string bikini. I agree with Amanda, she could wear like a boy short bikini or something along those lines.

Shame on you Demi for letting your daughter go out in a grown ups dress. She should play dress up at home not in public. Though that dress and those shoes are super cute, it's a bit too mature for a 13 year old.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 4, 2007)

I think the bottoms are a bit small but I don't think it's all that inappropriate.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 5, 2007)

Im still trying to figure out whats wrong with Lindsays sister?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think it's that bad. It's definately a little bit too small, but I wore bikinis like that at that age. I would have DIED if my mom had made me wear the tanktop/boyshorts combo or a one piece, but thats just how you are at that age. Most little girls I see nowdays wear little bikinis. Of course I'd rather my daughter be covered up, you can't shelter you kids too much, if all the other girls are wearing bikinis I'm gonna probably get one for my kid too. Just cause I know how it is at that age. I'm more worried about making sure she's safe and someone's supervising her and stuff, or with people I can trust, rather than her swimwear. But when it comes to what she's wearing out, thats different. Wearing belly shirts and stuff will not be allowed, if that is the trend when the time comes.


----------



## Saje (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont see anything wrong with it except for the print.

As for Demi's daughter... the dress is too short for a red carpet teen.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2007)

it seems that she's ready to step right into big sister's shoes!

the one with tallulah is kind of scary was well!

these girls are only 13! why are the mom's in such a hurry for them to grow up?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 5, 2007)

That's not appropriate for someone that young.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 5, 2007)

its not appropriate.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it's very inappropriate...she's only 13 and that bikini, barely covers what little she does have. I'm NOT saying she should be in a 1 piece and t-shirt, but that's just too grown up.


----------



## chocobon (Jul 5, 2007)

She's too young!!


----------



## ivette (Jul 5, 2007)

the style is not right for A.L


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 6, 2007)

the bottoms are a little skimpy but this really doesn't shock or phase me lol


----------



## Karren (Jul 6, 2007)

My daughter didn't wear that at 13 for sure!!! lol

Karren


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no i dont think its inappropriate, its beach wear if someone is all up in some ones crotch then thats there problem.. i go to the beach often and i have seen preteens wear the same type bikini but im not like OMG! besides she really has nothing to show haha, we think too much alike. i don't think it's inappropriate. she dosen't have much to cover. i think it's innapropriate for the paparazzi to be photographing a 13 yr old in a bikini as if she's a woman to be gawking at.. but, as far as the bikini goes.. it wouldn't be my first choice for a 13 yr old but, it's not '' innaporpriate ''.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ..I dunno..I mean, compared to what?!?! ..who?!?!...In today's society anything and everything is possible when 13 year olds are concerned. i agree


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 7, 2007)

No! Why do we push kids into being miniature tarts?


----------



## Harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

So ugh, wheres the cleavage? Cant wear a triangle bikini without boobs now can you.....


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 7, 2007)

It's just a bikini!! Tallulah looks gorgeous btw......I love that dress!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 7, 2007)

well thats cuz she is not fully developed yet

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wtf..lol thats wrong
her body is awkward in it.. i know shes 13 but hmm it looks strange


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, we think too much alike. i don't think it's inappropriate. she dosen't have much to cover. i think it's innapropriate for the paparazzi to be photographing a 13 yr old in a bikini as if she's a woman to be gawking at.. but, as far as the bikini goes.. it wouldn't be my first choice for a 13 yr old but, it's not '' innaporpriate ''. I agree completely


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 7, 2007)

im not suprised.

look at how lindsey ended up.


----------



## StarDecay (Jul 7, 2007)

oh dear oh dear!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think both girls are dressed inappopriately. I just don't understand why girls feel the need to grow up so fast.


----------



## dah (Jul 10, 2007)

thats way to mature for a 13 yr old.but yeah tt dress is hot


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 13, 2007)

In Hollywood, there is no such thing as "inappropriate".


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think its right, but I think its pretty normal in our society for them to wear this


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

it doesn't look too bad because she has the BODY of a 13 yr old...there's not much boobage to see anyway lol

that's like saying toddlers in bikini sets is skanky...there's nothing to see anyway!


----------

